
Ask HN: What's your preferred way of learning a new stack? - Curious42
There&#x27;s no right&#x2F;wrong answer this question, since everyone has a way that works best for them. What works best for you?<p>Do you start from the cover page of a book? Do you pull down a sample project and start tinkering? Do you watch tutorials&#x2F;take courses aimed at that stack?<p>I&#x27;m sure everyone can profit by borrowing elements off of everyone else&#x27;s ways.<p>It doesn&#x27;t just have to be a a stack. It could be a language, framework, or anything in software engineering, really.
======
brudgers
Slowly.

[http://norvig.com/21-days.html](http://norvig.com/21-days.html)

